# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  Javno dojenje na Zrinjevcu UTORAK 26.8.

## mašnica

Nadam se da se nitko neće zamjeriti, ali voljela bih da se priključe što više mama dojilja.

Na facebook-u u grupi podrška dojenju(Zagreb) organizira se sutra, dakle utorak 26.8. od 11h javno dojenje na Zrinjevcu, povodom snimanja emisije baby bonus.

Od 11h je druženje, snimanje oko 13h.

Koga zanima više detalja, evo na face-u: https://www.facebook.com/groups/5300..._comment_reply

Nadam se da će se netko i od vas odazvati.

Vidimo se!

----------

